# What uses this type of 12v plug?



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm reffering to one of these:










I know that the outlet on the right is for a tv aerial, so I was wondering does only 12v tv's use the socket? or is there anything else with this type of connection as most 12v appliances use the cigerette lighter type.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Clipsal plug and the USA two pin plug.

Just fitted one in the trailer for the TV.

Plenty of sellers on ebay, search for 'Clipsal'.

It has a good power rating, 15A if I remember correctly.

Peter


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

That type of socket was quite common in the past.... Our 98 Autosleeper had them...

The plug looks like this and any suitable 12v appliance can be connected :










Buy <<<


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You can buy the plug with a cigarette-type socket adaptor from any good accessory shop then you can plug anything into it. Not expensive - about £4 IIRC.

JohnW


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its the older type of plug that used to be fiited to power a tV
Thats why theres an antenna socket next door.

Phill


----------

